# Yamaha 2400 Does Not Run Ac



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Started a new topic so those that already read the other one may not go into it again. We purchased this generator due to quietness and light weight compared to 3000. We did not want to hassle with two honda 2000. We are surprised the air conditioning was running and then shut off. Gen kept running. We now have air cond. on house power and is working fine.

I really don't mind about the a/c because I wanted the gen. for using microwave and not worry about lights, and if girls wanted to watch movie etc. we can keep the batteries topped off. There have been rare occasions in AZ that we would use our A/C camping. Typically, we are in the high elevation and it is cool weather. I am surprised Wiseguys says it runs the air as I was going to order from them prior to finding this one on craigslist. Certainly, if we were going to spend this amount of money, we would have made sure it did do everything and would have invested in another way.

Good luck in your decisions.

Cristy


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I was thinking about ordering the Yamaha, but I wanted to see what your results were first. If it won't run the AC in Mesa I doubt it will work at higher elevations.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Some have posted and said you even have to turn off the inverter at the breaker box before it will fire. I'd be interested in others comments as we are about to try it out also.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I have the Honda 3000 and it will run A/C and all other things very well below 6000 ft. Once we get over 6000 ft, it struggles. 
Don't give up hope Christy. I found that if I make sure my fridge is on gas and not auto, and if I shut off the converter, the air works well over 7500 ft with no problems.
Try these things with your 2400 to take some of the load off of it and you may be ok. The converter is easy. Just open your panel and you'll see a breaker that says CON. Flip it off. Your batteries won't charge but you will have air.
Good luck Let us know if it works.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are a lot of factors that will make a difference on if the gen will run the AC.

The biggest issue are the other AC loads in the trailer. Followed by location Altitude and ambient temperature.

There are a few more but those are the biggies.

I know people that can run their AC with a Honda 2000.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

The batteries were fully charged and there were no other 110 A/C loads. It was like 105 I think when we tried it, but DH said that shouldn't have anything to do with it. We rented a Honda 2000 and ran a polar cub A/C on our pop up for a test but that A/C only drew 8 amps.....not sure how people are running this A/C with only Honda 2000. We will definitely do some tets as indicated by great ideas above. We are not bringing our gen on the big trip as we are plugging in each night so no need to worry about being hot and will have time to do some more testing. Thanks for the ideas.

Cristy


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We decided to bite the bullet and get a Yamaha EF3000iseb. It is heavy but I am able to get it in and out of the back of the truck.







We can run everything&#8230;..at once&#8230;.and then some. It is one of the quieter generators out there and actually uses the same engine as the 2400 only with more sound protection and muffler. The electric start is nice also.


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

People seem to ignore the Yamaha 2800i for some reason...Its only 68 lbs and fairly quiet, not as quiet as the 2400 or the honda 2000 but I have ran it next to my buddies honda 2000 and its pretty comparable, but slightly louder... it will run my AC no problem, just plug and cool, no need to flip switches or fuss...I have had it for over a year and have had no issues......I think it was like 1200 bucks delivered, worth looking at.................................................


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a Yamaha EF 2600 (not an inverter) and it ran the air, plus was only $700 Cdn.
It's a bit louder but the Gen box I built (still haven't figured out how to add pics) quiets her right down at a 50 foot distance.
It will be used for movie nights for the kids (aged 5 to 15) from our group for the long weekend, while the adults consume bevvies by the fire, play poker etc.
Isn't camping great?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> It is one of the quieter generators out there and actually uses the same engine as the 2400 only with more sound protection and muffler.


This was what i was told too.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

I have an EF2400iS. It *does* run my AC on my 21 foot outback. I do make sure there are no other AC loads when it is starting. Once the AC is started I can let the batteries charge and use other light AC loads. I have had some rare failures to start - if I was going to absolutely depend on the AC always starting I would get a hard start capcitor installed...


----------



## fizzy (Jul 31, 2008)

I too have a yamaha ef2400is and it will not start the AC. I bought the generator at the dealer where I bought my outback and they assured me it would run the AC. The dealer has checked the trailer's ac and say it is fine. They said since the trailer is fine it 
is something with the generator. I took it to a Yamaha certified service shop and they tested the generator and say it is fine.

Since it has been 6 mos since I bought the trailer/gen the dealer will not take back the generator.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> There are a lot of factors that will make a difference on if the gen will run the AC.
> 
> The biggest issue are the other AC loads in the trailer. Followed by location Altitude and ambient temperature.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a capacitor installed.. Prolly fix it..

Carey


----------



## JimBo (Oct 20, 2003)

Do you know the differences in the yamaha yg2800i vs EF2800i generators? Is one preferred for camping? Thanks for any info.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have the Kipor 3000 - it will run the AC, but it cannot be on power save mode. We have run it at about 5000 feet with no problems.


----------

